# Same dx code



## coder1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Good Afternoon Coding World,

If a clinican see a pt for 2 pressure ulcers of the buttock with different depth could I bill as:

11043      707.05 707.24
11042 59 707.05 707.23 (I KNOW THAT THE ULCER CODE WOULD BE LISTED ONCE)

Your feedback would be appreciated


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes this is correct.


----------



## coder1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for your prompt response...The issue I have is, my clinican feel that the same dx code could not be used for the visit. They would like to use an alternative dx  707.00 or 707.09. I strongly disagree with this method and would like to find some info to support that the same dx is ok...


----------



## twosmek (Jan 14, 2011)

I agree. One Ulcer code and then the 2 stage codes.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 14, 2011)

Look in the coding guidelines to support this they have it well covered.


----------



## BurrowsA (Oct 11, 2011)

*Not helpful.*

When someone post a question, directing them to the guidelines is not helpful.  Many times when the guidelines are read they may not be understand.  Being a snooty know it all is not a help.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 11, 2011)

BurrowsA said:


> When someone post a question, directing them to the guidelines is not helpful.  Many times when the guidelines are read they may not be understand.  Being a snooty know it all is not a help.



EXCUSE ME???  The guidelines are extremely specific and very easy to read, I do not believe in spoon feeding the information, discovery is the way to learn this information, sometimes people just need to be pointed in the right direction.  I try to help provide the direction. I a sorry if you disapprove.  How would you answer this issue?


----------



## Scatlot (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm going to be a snooty know it all and put in my two cents.  D. Mitchell's reply reads as if she is telling Coder 1 to use the guidelines as support when reporting why the codes are used if the clinician disagrees with the coder.  What is bad is when someone has to take it out of context and resort to name calling---are you in the first grade?


----------



## ajs (Oct 19, 2011)

BurrowsA said:


> When someone post a question, directing them to the guidelines is not helpful.  Many times when the guidelines are read they may not be understand.  Being a snooty know it all is not a help.



It is unfortunate that some coders have not learned how to use the guidelines, or how important they are to correct coding.  I have learned more this past year about the information in the guidelines than I ever knew, and I have been doing this for over 25 years.  I really appreciate it when someone reminds me to go take a look in the guidelines.  They provide the true written direction that providers want to see when we tell them why we need to code a certain way.  They don't want to hear "because I said so", they want to see the rules in writing.  If you have trouble understanding something in the guidelines, then please do post a question in the forum and we will help you too.

Arlene J. Smith, CPC, COBGC
President, AAPC Tacoma Chapter
AAPC NAB member 2007-2009


----------

